# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या हो सकता है, थायराइड रोग के साथ व्यायाम के महत्व

## Apurv Sharma

यह बात तो आप जानते है की थायराइड का दर्द बेहद तकलीफदेह होता है। यह दर्द गर्दन की हड्डियों से लेकर खाने की नली, हृदय और प्रमुख धमनियों से हो सकता है। यह दर्द किसी भी उम्र के लोगों को परेशान कर सकता है। अतः अक्सर गांठ की मौजूदगी मरीज को परेशान करती रहती है। उसके आकार व दर्द में वृद्घि होने पर चिकित्सक की सलाह लें, क्योंकि कई बार इसमें क्षयरोग या पैंसर होने की संभावना रहती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*व्यायाम का मेहेत्व :-

*थॉयराइड ग्रंथि के चलते गर्दन में भयानक दर्द होता है। थॉयराइड रोग या ग्रंथि में ट्यूमर होने की वजह से इस तरह की तकलीफ पेश आ सकती है। गर्दन की हड्डी का क्षयरोग, संधिवात, गर्दन की मांसपेशियों का ट्यूमर भी इस दर्द को जन्म दे सकता है। पर इस में योग का विशेष महत्व है ; क्यों की इस तक्लेफ्फ़ से बचने का ये आसान उपाए है ;

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है इलाज :- * 

इस रोग का  इलाज व्यायाम द्वारा भी किया जा सकता है। थायराइड ग्रंथि के विकार भोजन में आयोडीन की मात्रा बढ़ाने और दवाओं से अक्सर ठीक हो जाते हैं मगर वृद्घि बहुत अधिक हो तो शल्यकिया भी करनी पड़ सकती है। अगर किसी का वजन कुछ दिन में तेजी से बढ़ता या घटता जा रहा हो, काम करने में उसका मन न लगता हो और वह उदास-सा रहता हो तो ये सब लक्षण उसमें थायरॉइड डिसऑर्डर के हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

१: थायरॉइड डिसऑर्डर होने पर कपालभाति क्रिया के तीन राउंड पांच मिनट तक करें। 

Attachment 906812

२: उज्जयिनी प्राणायाम 15 से 20 बार दोहराएं।  

Attachment 906813

३: गर्दन की सूक्ष्म क्रियाएं करें, जिसमें गर्दन को आगे-पीछे और लेफ्ट-राइट घुमाएं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

१:  लेटकर सेतुबंध, सर्वांग और हलासन, उलटा लेटकर भुजंग और बैठकर उष्ट्रासन, जालंधर बंध आसन करें। सभी आसन 2 से 3 बार दोहराएं।

Attachment 906814 Attachment 906815

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*महत्वपूर्ण :-
*
 सर्वांग और हलासन गर्दन, कमर दर्द, हाई बीपी और हार्ट की बीमारियों में न करें। बाकी आसन कर सकते हैं। थायरॉइड डिसऑर्डर हो ही न, इसके लिए इन सभी आसनों और प्राणायाम को रोजाना करने के साथ ही रोजाना सैर पर जाएं। रेग्युलर ऐसा करने से थायरॉइड डिस्ऑर्डर कुछ ही दिनों में कंट्रोल हो जाता है।

----------

